# Internet not working



## Pope John 11 (21 Dec 2008)

Recently my internet disconnected due to a problem with my internet provider. However I have been told that it now works.....(at the moment I am using someones laptop in the same house)....so it is working.

The problem is its not working from my laptop. When I click into network connections I get the following:

1394 Connection - Connected
Local Area Connection - Network cable unplugged
Wireless Network Connection - Connected

I have tried to IPCONFIG/ALL through the CMD box. Can someone guide me in the right direction on this one please.


----------



## Blinder (21 Dec 2008)

I am assuming from the details above that you have a wireless router ( if not, this doesn't apply).
Either your network settings were reset when you were trouble shooting the original problem, or your laptop is trying to connect via a neighbours router.

In network connections , right click on 'Wireless Network connection'
Select 'View available networks'

Can you see your router there?

If it is connected to a neighbours router just select your own router.

If you can see it connected to you own router, they the problem is probably that the security settings have being reset on the router and your laptop is still trying to connect through a secure setting.


----------



## Pope John 11 (21 Dec 2008)

Yes, I tried the steps as per the previous post...& it is a wireless network.

I see my broadband provider & I have tried to reconnect to it.

But I cannot still connect to the web...

Are there any steps I should take in trying to disconnect & then reconnecting to the provider?


----------



## Technologist (21 Dec 2008)

Is it wireless broadband to the house or is it wired to the house and then WiFi after that?

If your're using WiFi, the network name is not necessarily the name of the boradband provider. Check and see what's being used by the computer that does work.

There's also a WPA password that you would have set when configuring the WiFi router.


----------



## Pope John 11 (21 Dec 2008)

Yes the main line coming into the house is rented from eircom.

The router is upstairs in the house.

All laptops connect to the web via wireless within the house.

Hope this explains it a bit better.

What now are the steps that i need to take to get my laptop back online.


----------



## car (22 Dec 2008)

open a dos prompt.
>start >run> cmd

run ipconfig    (dont have to do /all)
do you get an ip  which should be something 192.168.1.x?  where x will be a number.

Have you tried disabling the wireless and connecting via CAT 5 cable directly into the router?


----------



## angel12 (22 Dec 2008)

*well! let me know more about this.*

well do you make use of any wire less internet.
or by mistake you are in other person's wi-fi network.
how is your internet connection.
physical media or wire less?


----------



## MugsGame (22 Dec 2008)

What error messages are you seeing? Where exactly in the process does "connecting to the Internet" fail?

It sounds to me like you may be connected to the Internet, but you can't browse web pages. Is your internet browser set to Work Offline?


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Dec 2008)

car said:


> run ipconfig (dont have to do /all)
> do you get an ip which should be something 192.168.1.x? where x will be a number.


 
Yes there is a No. at location x.

[/quote]
Have you tried disabling the wireless and connecting via CAT 5 cable directly into the router?[/quote]

No, I have not tried this.




MugsGame said:


> What error messages are you seeing? Where exactly in the process does "connecting to the Internet" fail?
> 
> It sounds to me like you may be connected to the Internet, but you can't browse web pages. Is your internet browser set to Work Offline?


 
I think you are right on this one, Mugsgame.

The internet page states that it is offline. How do I get this back online.

Sorry guys....computer ilterate really


----------



## MugsGame (22 Dec 2008)

If Windows Internet Explorer, go to File > Work Offline and untick it if ticked.


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Dec 2008)

MugsGame said:


> If Windows Internet Explorer, go to File > Work Offline and untick it if ticked.


 
I will try this in the evening after work....I hope it is as simple as that.

Thanks again


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Dec 2008)

Run ipconfig:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Dec 2008)

***Run ipconfig:
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
                 Media State ................................Media disconnected
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
                 Connection-specific DNS Suffix
                 IP Address ..................................87.198.24.xxx
                 Subnet Mask ...............................255.255.yyy.0
                 Default Gateway ..........................87.198.24.z
where x,y,z are numbers

***Opening the internet displays the following:
Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
Most likely causes:   You are not connected to the Internet.
                            The website is encountering problems.
                            There might be a typing error in the address.
What you can try:
    Diagnose Connection Problems
    More Information
                 This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including:
                 Internet connectivity has been lost.
                 The website is temporarily unavailable.
                 The DNS is not reachable.
                 The DNS does not have a sting for the websites domain.
                 If this is an HTTPS (secure) address,click Tools, click   
                 Internet  Options, click Advanced,& check to be sure the SSL 
                 & TLS protocols are enabled under the security section.

Any ideas......


----------



## ClubMan (23 Dec 2008)

Have you tried another browser? 

Or ping (e.g. ping www.askaboutmoney.com)?


----------



## Pope John 11 (5 Jan 2009)

Tried to ping & it seems to work fine (as in 4 items sent & 4 recieved with 0 loss) is this okay?

There are 2 adaptors on the notebook:

When I run IPCONFIG, one adaptor is working however the 2nd one has failed.

When I open up device manager it tells me both are working fine.

Should I uninstall the failed 2nd adaptor & restart the notebook to reinstall it?

The 2nd adaptor relates only to the LAN (local area network) only.....however my 1st thread as it states that the wireless internet is connected.

Confused or do I have a virus


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Jan 2009)

Yesterday I deleted the LAN adapter....however the Internet is still not working.....what else could be causing this?

Its not a problem with the provider as the Internet works for another notebook in the house.

Am restricted to using the net only in the daytime...& its really annoying...


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> Confused or do I have a virus


To rule out hardware problems try booting off a live_ CD OS_ installation (e.g. _Ubuntu _or similar). If you can access the network/internet there then at least you know it's a _Windows _issue (e.g. driver etc.).


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Jan 2009)

Sorry....but can you tell me where I could download such a product/software programme


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Jan 2009)

I have found the product....but I will have it downloaded from work tomorrow....it is quite large to download....

Has anyone any other ideas


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

_Ubuntu _is c. 700MB. There are much smaller live _CD Linux _distributions. See www.distrowatch.com. Something like _DSL (Damn Small Linux) _might suffice for this sort of test. Remember to burn _ISO _images as an image and not as a file to a _CD-R[W]_ and, if necessary, configure your _PC's BIOS _to allow booting from _CD_.


----------



## allthedoyles (6 Jan 2009)

try this : in Interner Explorer go to tools - options - connections -ensure ''never dial a connection is ticked '' and ensure your ISP provider details are entered correctly ..

or you can go to .....start- run- enter '' inetwiz ' and then follow the prompts


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Jan 2009)

The 'never dialled a connection' is ticked .....where do i enter the ISP details.... is that to do with the IP address


----------



## allthedoyles (6 Jan 2009)

In the address bar of your browser, type in *192.168.1.254*
Click *Go*.
Above is from the Eircom website , give it a go


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

What's the purpose of that? To connect to the router's web configuration page? If so then bear in mind that not all routers will use 192.168.1.245. Quite a few use 192.168.1.1 as their default address.


----------



## Pope John 11 (7 Jan 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> In the address bar of your browser, type in *192.168.1.254*
> Click *Go*.
> Above is from the Eircom website , give it a go


 

Can someone please tell me what is the purpose of carrying out the above.

My Default Gateway is 87.198.24.z  where z is a number, I do not have this with me at the moment.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> Can someone please tell me what is the purpose of carrying out the above.


I suggested an explanation above.


----------



## Pope John 11 (7 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> and, if necessary, configure your _PC's BIOS _to allow booting from _CD_.


 
How do I do this & is it necessary to do this before I reboot the computer.


----------



## dub_nerd (7 Jan 2009)

Hang on, hang on. Don't go booting other operating systems just yet. You said your connection was live and you were able to ping things. Do this:

ipconfig/all
How many adapters do you see now. You said you de-installed one earlier -- that was a mistake but not fatal. You should not expect to see two adapters connected. 
The Ethernet Adapter/Local Area Connection should not be connected -- that's your ethernet card/port ... the RJ45 socket on the back of your laptop. Since you have nothing plugged into it, it is naturally not connected. Is that the one you deleted? Don't worry about it for the moment.

The other one is your Wireless Network Connection (which may also say Ethernet Adapter). You should see filled in values for IP Address, Subnet mask, Default Gateway (which will be the address of your router), DHCP Server (probably the same), and DNS servers.

Start by pinging the address of your default gateway, i.e. ping 87.198.24.1 or whatever the number is. If you get replies here you are connected wirelessly to your router. From what you said earlier, this is probably working. Check that it still is.

Now take the first DNS address that is listed. Ping that. That is set by your provider (Eircom) and will be the first "hop" outside your house. Do you get replies from that? If so you are definitely connected to the internet. If not, your problem is more local.

Lets assume you can ping your DNS. Now type this: nslookup www.google.com
If your DNS is responding you'll see something like this:
C:\>nslookup www.google.com
Server: somedns.eircom.net
Address: 172.16.164.xxx
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: www.l.google.com
Addresses: 74.125.77.104, 74.125.77.147, 74.125.77.99, 74.125.77.103
Aliases: www.google.com

If you get this far, take the first of those Addresses -- 77.125.77.104 above, and ping that. If you get reponses, your internet is 100% ok and the problem with your Browser connection is not your network. I think someone else already mentioned checking that you are set to *not* Work Offline. 

If you are using Internet Explorer 6 or 7, go into the Tools menu, pick Options. Pick the Connections tab. Click the LAN Settings button at the bottom. What is the "automatically detect settings" checkbox set to? If it is off turn it on. Save your settings and quit Internet Explorer ( -- completely: make sure all windows are closed... it only detects settings on very initial startup). There may be a delay while the browser is starting up. When its responsive see if you can connect to Google.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## dub_nerd (7 Jan 2009)

Btw, you mentioned that other computers weere connecting successfully via this same router. So I wouldn't go mucking with your router configuration just yet. Unless you suddenly rememer that you configured MAC Address Security on it, or some such, and you have new laptop. For the moment, go with the instructions above.


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> ipconfig/all
> How many adapters do you see now. You said you de-installed one earlier -- that was a mistake but not fatal. You should not expect to see two adapters connected.
> The Ethernet Adapter/Local Area Connection should not be connected -- that's your ethernet card/port ... the RJ45 socket on the back of your laptop. Since you have nothing plugged into it, it is naturally not connected. Is that the one you deleted? Don't worry about it for the moment.


 
*ipconfig*
*Windows IP Configuration*
*Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:*
*..........Media state.................................: Media disconnected *
*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:*
*..........Connection specific DNS Suffix : magnet.ie*
*..........IP Address.............................:87.198.24.69*
*..........Subnet Mask..........................:255.255.252.0*
*..........Default Gateway.....................:87.198.24.1*



dub_nerd said:


> The other one is your Wireless Network Connection (which may also say Ethernet Adapter). You should see filled in values for IP Address, Subnet mask, Default Gateway (which will be the address of your router), DHCP Server (probably the same), and DNS servers.


 
*Did this already, also tried this leaving everything blank*



dub_nerd said:


> Start by pinging the address of your default gateway, i.e. ping 87.198.24.1 or whatever the number is. If you get replies here you are connected wirelessly to your router. From what you said earlier, this is probably working. Check that it still is.


 
*Ping 87.198.24.1*
*Pinging 87.198.24.1 with 32 bytes of data:*
*Reply from 87.198.24.1 : bytes = 32 time = 27ms TTL = 255*
*Reply from 87.198.24.1 : bytes = 32 time = 27ms TTL = 255*
*Reply from 87.198.24.1 : bytes = 32 time = 26ms TTL = 255*
*Reply from 87.198.24.1 : bytes = 32 time = 26ms TTL = 255*
*Ping statistics for 87.198.24.1:*
*........Packets : Sent = 4, Recieved = 4, Lost = 0 ( 0% lost)*
*........Approx round trip times in milli seconds*
*........Minimum = 26ms, maximum = 27ms, Average = 26ms*



dub_nerd said:


> Now take the first DNS address that is listed. Ping that. That is set by your provider (Eircom) and will be the first "hop" outside your house. Do you get replies from that? If so you are definitely connected to the internet. If not, your problem is more local.


 
*I do not understand this part...please explain*



dub_nerd said:


> Lets assume you can ping your DNS.


 
*As above, I have not tried this*



dub_nerd said:


> Now type this: nslookup www.google.com
> If your DNS is responding you'll see something like this:
> C:\>nslookup www.google.com
> Server: somedns.eircom.net
> ...


 
*I have tried this anyway...here are the results*

*nslookup **www.google.com*
*DNS request timed out*
*timeout was 2 seconds*
**** can't find server name for address 85.91.1.128 : Time out*
**** can't find server name for address 85.91.1.130 : Time out*
****Default servers are not available*
*Server : Unknown*
*Address: 85.91.1.128*
*DNS request timed out*
*timeout was 2 seconds*
****Request to unknown timed out*




dub_nerd said:


> If you get this far, take the first of those Addresses -- 77.125.77.104 above, and ping that. If you get reponses, your internet is 100% ok and the problem with your Browser connection is not your network. I think someone else already mentioned checking that you are set to *not* Work Offline.


 
*I have not got this far yet*



dub_nerd said:


> If you are using Internet Explorer 6 or 7, go into the Tools menu, pick Options. Pick the Connections tab. Click the LAN Settings button at the bottom. What is the "automatically detect settings" checkbox set to? If it is off turn it on. Save your settings and quit Internet Explorer ( -- completely: make sure all windows are closed... it only detects settings on very initial startup). There may be a delay while the browser is starting up. When its responsive see if you can connect to Google.


 
*Checked this & it is set to automatic...also inputted all the IP, Gateway address etc...still does not work.*

Let me know how you get on.[/quote]

*I also connected to the TOSHIBA connectivity doctor. It tells me the following:*

*IP: Ok*
*Default Gateway: Ok*
*IE's offline setting: -*
*Hosts File: Ok*
*DNS: Your DNS appears unable to resolve IP addresses*
*Proxy Server: Ok*
*Key Ports: Improper proxy or firewall settings......*
*Wireless: Ok*

*Anything from this?*


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Btw, you mentioned that other computers weere connecting successfully via this same router. So I wouldn't go mucking with your router configuration just yet. Unless you suddenly rememer that you configured MAC Address Security on it, or some such, and you have new laptop. For the moment, go with the instructions above.


 
Laptop is nearly 2 years old...i will hold off on the above for now


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> *I also connected to the TOSHIBA connectivity doctor. It tells me the following:*
> 
> *IP: Ok*
> *Default Gateway: Ok*
> ...


 
This is exactly what is happening to my laptop when the above runs, see the 1st thread.



Is someone trying to logon using my wireless router. Note the internet is working fine on another persons laptop in the house.


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2009)

Those setting under "Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection" are your current network settings. I can tell you that your laptop is not configured properly to talk to your wireless router because your default gateway is not a local address. (You ARE certain that you HAVE a wireless router and that your other machines aren't connecting to the next door neighbours or something??) Without getting into the boring details, the function of your router is to create a local network in which all address MUST start with either 10, 172, or 192 (these are the only subnets reserved for this purpose). In fact, your laptop is configured to talk directly to magnet's network (which you can tell from your DNS suffix and also I can ping your default gateway of 87.198.24.69 from here so it certainly isn't in your house --in fact it translates via a DNS lookup as 87-198-24-1.ptr.magnet.ie). This should be ringing some bells with you. Is magnet your provider? Or have you been connecting with your laptop from somethere else where you or someone else set up different settings?

I think we can solve this problem, although I have no idea why your laptop is set up this way, so follow these steps at your own risk. First, as a sanity check, lets confirm that your other PCs/laptops are set up more "normally". Go to one of those other machines that is currently working wirelessly. Run a command prompt and do an ipconfig/all. What is the IP address of the default gateway in use there? (This is just to confirm that neither of us is imagining things. There is no way that all of your PCs/laptops can be working with the same settings as the ones you just reported). If you see (as I suspect you will -- but if not DO NOT CONTINUE) that the gateway in use there starts with 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or 172.xxx.xxx.xxx, then do the following:

Go to your Control Panel on the laptop. Open your Network Connections. Right-click on Wireless Network Connection. It will bring up a menu. Select Properties. This will bring up a window with a list of network items. Click and highlight the one that says Internet Protocol (TCP/IP). Just highlight it -- DO NOT UNCHECK THE CHECKBOX. Press the Properties button. 

Another window comes up. There are two radio buttons. One says "Obtain an IP Address automatically". The other says "Use the following IP address". I suspect that you have the latter one selected and you will probably see all your Magnet settings in there too. Select the first radio button instead -- the "obtain automatically one". Hit OK on this and the previous window.

Now go back to a command prompt. Type each of the following in turn:

ipconfig/release
ipconfig/renew
ipconfig/all

... and tell me what you see then. Ideally everything will be working now.


----------



## Mixednuts (8 Jan 2009)

Check 1 thing for me , goto .


Tools/Internet Options/Connections ..highlight your Internet connection .

then ...SETTINGS .

Question: Is "Use a Proxy Server for this connection" checked ?


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2009)

Mixednuts -- I think his problem is more fundamental ... he claims to be using a router but he's got a fixed IP!


----------



## Mixednuts (8 Jan 2009)

Dub,
I hear what your saying , seems weird that a fixed I.P entered yet he would not know how to do this himself ? 
The reason I asked for the above was there recently was a BEBO virus that messed up Internet Explorer settings and installed a miniproxy setting on ever reboot , even if he does use DNS this setting will still disrupt his browsing .

Is he a BEBO user ?? probably not but no harm in checking .


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2009)

Ok, I get you.


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Those setting under "Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection" are your current network settings. I can tell you that your laptop is not configured properly to talk to your wireless router because your default gateway is not a local address. (You ARE certain that you HAVE a wireless router and that your other machines aren't connecting to the next door neighbours or something??) Without getting into the boring details, the function of your router is to create a local network in which all address MUST start with either 10, 172, or 192 (these are the only subnets reserved for this purpose). In fact, your laptop is configured to talk directly to magnet's network (which you can tell from your DNS suffix and also I can ping your default gateway of 87.198.24.69 from here so it certainly isn't in your house --in fact it translates via a DNS lookup as 87-198-24-1.ptr.magnet.ie). This should be ringing some bells with you. Is magnet your provider? Or have you been connecting with your laptop from somethere else where you or someone else set up different settings?
> 
> I think we can solve this problem, although I have no idea why your laptop is set up this way, so follow these steps at your own risk. First, as a sanity check, lets confirm that your other PCs/laptops are set up more "normally". Go to one of those other machines that is currently working wirelessly. Run a command prompt and do an ipconfig/all. What is the IP address of the default gateway in use there? (This is just to confirm that neither of us is imagining things. There is no way that all of your PCs/laptops can be working with the same settings as the ones you just reported). If you see (as I suspect you will -- but if not DO NOT CONTINUE) that the gateway in use there starts with 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or 172.xxx.xxx.xxx, then do the following:
> 
> ...


 
*Can you tell me where is the 'RUN' box on windows VISTA....i only have XP*


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Those setting under "Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection" are your current network settings. I can tell you that your laptop is not configured properly to talk to your wireless router because your default gateway is not a local address.


*It works on the other 2 laptops...perfectly?*



dub_nerd said:


> (You ARE certain that you HAVE a wireless router and that your other machines aren't connecting to the next door neighbours or something??)


*Yes....its wireless.....how can i check that it is not connecting to next doors internet*



dub_nerd said:


> Without getting into the boring details, the function of your router is to create a local network in which all address MUST start with either 10, 172, or 192 (these are the only subnets reserved for this purpose). In fact, your laptop is configured to talk directly to magnet's network (which you can tell from your DNS suffix and also I can ping your default gateway of 87.198.24.69 from here so it certainly isn't in your house --in fact it translates via a DNS lookup as 87-198-24-1.ptr.magnet.ie). This should be ringing some bells with you.


 *I am computer iliterate...unfortunately*



dub_nerd said:


> Is magnet your provider?


 *Yes*



dub_nerd said:


> Or have you been conneIcting with your laptop from somethere else where you or someone else set up different settings?


* No*



dub_nerd said:


> I think we can solve this problem, although I have no idea why your laptop is set up this way, so follow these steps at your own risk. First, as a sanity check, lets confirm that your other PCs/laptops are set up more "normally". Go to one of those other machines that is currently working wirelessly. Run a command prompt and do an ipconfig/all.


 *Yes...I have checked this on 2 other laptops...the default gateway & subnet mask digits are as per my laptop....the 1st 3 digits of the IP address are the same....& the last digit is different in all laptops.*



dub_nerd said:


> What is the IP address of the default gateway in use there?


*87.198.24.1*




dub_nerd said:


> (This is just to confirm that neither of us is imagining things. There is no way that all of your PCs/laptops can be working with the same settings as the ones you just reported).


 *All have the same settings as outlined above except for the IP address last digit*




dub_nerd said:


> If you see (as I suspect you will -- but if not DO NOT CONTINUE) that the gateway in use there starts with 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or 172.xxx.xxx.xxx, then do the following:


 *Unfortunately the gateway starts with 87 on all 3 laptops*



dub_nerd said:


> Go to your Control Panel on the laptop. Open your Network Connections. Right-click on Wireless Network Connection. It will bring up a menu. Select Properties. This will bring up a window with a list of network items. Click and highlight the one that says Internet Protocol (TCP/IP). Just highlight it -- DO NOT UNCHECK THE CHECKBOX. Press the Properties button.
> 
> Another window comes up. There are two radio buttons. One says "Obtain an IP Address automatically". The other says "Use the following IP address". I suspect that you have the latter one selected and you will probably see all your Magnet settings in there too. Select the first radio button instead -- the "obtain automatically one". Hit OK on this and the previous window.


*I have already set this to "obtain automatically one" previously*

Now go back to a command prompt. Type each of the following in turn:

ipconfig/release
ipconfig/renew
ipconfig/all

... and tell me what you see then. Ideally everything will be working now.[/quote]


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2009)

Ok. So all your machines (including the laptop) are set to "obtain IP address automatically"... is that correct?

Are they also set (on the same window) to "obtain DNS server address automatically". Check on the laptop and the other machines -- are the settings the same?

What is the equipment you use to connect to the line coming into the house? It sounds like an access point rather than a router. Magnet is a fibre connection, right?


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Ok. So all your machines (including the laptop) are set to "obtain IP address automatically"... is that correct?


* Yes*



dub_nerd said:


> Are they also set (on the same window) to "obtain DNS server address automatically". Check on the laptop and the other machines -- are the settings the same?


 *Yes*



dub_nerd said:


> What is the equipment you use to connect to the line coming into the house? It sounds like an access point rather than a router. Magnet is a fibre connection, right?


 *Its a box connected into a telephone point in the attic....eircom line is rented by Magnet....laptops work wireless from this*


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Magnet is a fibre connection, right?


 
Not too sure what it is made of. Any other thoughts of the above.


----------



## dub_nerd (9 Jan 2009)

Curiouser and curiouser. 'Cos it sounded from one of your earlier posts like the laptop was not picking up any DNS addresses. Could you do ipconfig/all again on the laptop and a working machine. Look at the "DNS Servers", as in the below:

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-64-32-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.222.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2009 13:00:54
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 January 2009 13:00:54

Are they the same on all machines? Also, on the laptop try typing the following into the address bar on your browser:



Does Google come up?


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Curiouser and curiouser. 'Cos it sounded from one of your earlier posts like the laptop was not picking up any DNS addresses. Could you do ipconfig/all again on the laptop and a working machine. Look at the "DNS Servers", as in the below:
> 
> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


 
Where on the laptop can I get all this information


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Curiouser and curiouser. 'Cos it sounded from one of your earlier posts like the laptop was not picking up any DNS addresses. Could you do ipconfig/all again on the laptop and a working machine. Look at the "DNS Servers", as in the below:
> 
> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


 
*My Laptop*

*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:*
*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnet.ie*
*Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network*
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-4C-60-D9*
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . .: Yes*
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*
*IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.26.19*
*Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0*
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.24.1*
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.24.1*
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 85.91.1.128 85.91.1.130*
*Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2009 18:40:24*
*Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2009 19:40:24*

*2nd Laptop*

*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:*
*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnet.ie*
*Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2*
*Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-34-02-29-7F*
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No*
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*
*IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.25.34*
*Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0*
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.24.1*
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.24.1*
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 85.91.1.128 85.91.1.130*
*Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2009 17:38:21*
*Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . : 09 January 2009 19:57:28 *




dub_nerd said:


> Are they the same on all machines? Also, on the laptop try typing the following into the address bar on your browser:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Google come up?


 
*Yes I tried this...it does not work on my laptop....it works on the 2nd laptop*

*Any further thoughts?*


----------



## dub_nerd (10 Jan 2009)

So let me understand this -- you said in #15 that you could ping askaboutmoney.com successfully ... is that correct?

Can you also ping  ? (I presume you can)

But you can't open either of those in a browser (with http:// prefixed to them).

Let's try one more test at a command prompt... type the bolded bits of the following:

C:\> *ftp*
ftp> *open **ftp.gnome.org*
Connected to ftp.acc.umu.se.
220 (vsFTPd 2.0.6)
User (ftp.acc.umu.se none)): *anonymous*
331 Please specify the password.
Password:
230 Login successful.
ftp> *bye*
221 Goodbye.
C:\>

If this works you've done a translation via DNS and connected to a remote ftp server. At that point it sounds like your internet connection is working fine and the problem is with your browser.


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> So let me understand this -- you said in #15 that you could ping askaboutmoney.com successfully ... is that correct?


 
The bold print are extracts from the command box.

No, I can only ping the default gateway address successfully, ie* Sent =4, recieved = 4, lost = 0 (0% lost)*

ping askaboutmoney.com
*Ping could not find host askaboutmoney.com. Please check the name and try again.*



dub_nerd said:


> Can you also ping  ? (I presume you can)


 
ping 208.69.34.230
Yes this works, ie* Sent =4, recieved = 4, lost = 0 (0% lost)*



dub_nerd said:


> But you can't open either of those in a browser (with http:// prefixed to them).


 
Yes that is correct, but I also cannot ping askaboutmoney.com, ping google.com etc etc.



dub_nerd said:


> Let's try one more test at a command prompt... type the bolded bits of the following:
> 
> C:\> *ftp*
> ftp> *open **ftp.gnome.org*
> ...


Did this on another computer & it works as the above. Did this on my laptop & below are the results

*C:\> ftp*
*ftp> open *_*ftp.gnome.org*_
*Unknown host **ftp.gnome.org*

If this works you've done a translation via DNS and connected to a remote ftp server. At that point it sounds like your internet connection is working fine and the problem is with your browser.[/quote]


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

Sounds like everything bar _DNS _resolution is working so?

What happens if you open a command shell/_DOS _box and you type in the following (the bits in red)?


```
C:\>[COLOR=Red]nslookup[/COLOR]
Default Server:  ...
Address:  ...

> [COLOR=Red]www.askaboutmoney.com[/COLOR]
Server:  ...
Address:  ...


> exit
```

Update: sorry - I see that dub_nerd already suggested doing this.


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Sounds like everything bar _DNS _resolution is working so?
> 
> What happens if you open a command shell/_DOS _box and you type in the following (the bits in red)?
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

For some reason _DNS _is not working. Have you asked _Magnet _for assistance?


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> For some reason _DNS _is not working. Have you asked _Magnet _for assistance?


 
I have not asked them for assistance....I have assumed that if its working on other laptops then the problem is not with magnet.......perhaps I am wrong in assuming this?


----------



## Guest125 (11 Jan 2009)

I know this sounds really dumb but I was having the very same bother with one laptop in the house and a netopia router I (as a last resort and some bad temper) switched off the router and when I restarted the router,right clicked on the wireless icon on the taskbar and repaired connection everything worked perfectly.Worth a shot at this stage...


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Jan 2009)

caff said:


> I know this sounds really dumb but I was having the very same bother with one laptop in the house and a netopia router I (as a last resort and some bad temper) switched off the router and when I restarted the router,right clicked on the wireless icon on the taskbar and repaired connection everything worked perfectly.Worth a shot at this stage...


 
Yes I have this but it repairs the connection however there seems to be a problem elsewhere.


----------



## dub_nerd (11 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11, you said in #15 that you could ping askaboutmoney.com. In #176 you seem to be saying you can't do an nslookup on askaboutmoney.com. I don't think _both _of these can be true. Did you try the ftp I mentioned? Also, please post EXACTLY what you are typing each time. It's hard to tell from #15 and #176 what you are saying you did.


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Pope John 11, you said in #15 that you could ping askaboutmoney.com.


*No...I could never do this....my answer in thread #15 is an answer to one of the previous threads.....sorry for the mix up.*



dub_nerd said:


> In #176 you seem to be saying you can't do an nslookup on askaboutmoney.com.


*Correct*



dub_nerd said:


> I don't think _both _of these can be true. Did you try the ftp I mentioned?


 
*Yes, my answer is in thread#47*



dub_nerd said:


> Also, please post EXACTLY what you are typing each time. It's hard to tell from #15 and #176 what you are saying you did.


*Sorry for the confusion...I will clearly highlight the typed text next time*


----------



## LiamC (11 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> *My Laptop*
> *Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . .: Yes*
> *IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.198.26.19*
> *Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0*
> ...


I find it pretty unusual that you have multiple Public IP Addresses for a home broadband connection [But maybe that's how Magnet do it]. I would check with your ISP that the DHCP service on the router is configured correctly. 

In the short term you could apply the IP settings from the laptop that is working to the one that is not working, just don't have both powered on at the same time.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jan 2009)

Iwonder is anything else installed, like a software firewall, or a adware blocker?


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Jan 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Iwonder is anything else installed, like a software firewall, or a adware blocker?


I have Zone Alarm installed.....I thought of this before but I'm not too sure if its the problem....I also turned Zone Alarm off previously


----------



## stringerbell (12 Jan 2009)

Magnet use public IP addresses. Assuming that all consumer broadband products use private RFC1918 addresses and NAT is bad. 

It sounds like this laptop is not using the right DNS servers.

The two IP addresses mentioned resolve to ns1.magnet.ie and ns2.magnet.ie

Random googling suggests that dns1.magnet.ie (85.91.1.18) and dns2.magnet.ie (85.91.1.19) should be used. Manually configure these IP addresses in your Internet connection settings for your DNS servers.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jan 2009)

Is that how the other laptop is configured?


----------



## Pope John 11 (12 Jan 2009)

stringerbell said:


> Magnet use public IP addresses. Assuming that all consumer broadband products use private RFC1918 addresses and NAT is bad.
> 
> It sounds like this laptop is not using the right DNS servers.
> 
> ...


 
I give this a go this evening....however the DNS for the other laptop is as per one of the previous threads
DNS Servers 85.91.1.128 85.91.1.130, and it works fine.....as again I am open to anything at this stage & I will give it a try.

Also as Clubman previously suggested I will call Magnet this evening


----------



## Pope John 11 (12 Jan 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Is that how the other laptop is configured?


 
Could you clarify the above please


----------



## Pope John 11 (16 Jan 2009)

Called my provider,Magnet.

It seems to be a problem with the computer & the DNS server where the website addresses are changed or converted to a computer language that the DNS server recognises.

Does anyone know how to solve this one?


----------



## Pope John 11 (17 Jan 2009)

I have also tried the following commands:

ipconfig/release

ipconfig/flushdns

ipconfig/renew

ipconfig/registerdns

When I complete an ipconfig/registerdns command & go the 'Event viewer' in the 'Adminstrative tools' and go into 'System' I get the following DHCP warning , all in italics:

_Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0018DE4C60D9. The following error occured._

_The semaphore timeout period has expired. Your computer will continue to try & obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server._

_For more information see Help & Support Center at_
_http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp_

Can anyone shed some light on this one please. I feel light getting closer to the problem yet not solving it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> Could you clarify the above please


 
You should make sure both laptops are configured exactly the same. If one works and the other one doesn't.


----------



## Pope John 11 (17 Jan 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> You should make sure both laptops are configured exactly the same. If one works and the other one doesn't.


 
Ya, I was hoping to a response to my thread No. 64 if that is possible


----------



## Pope John 11 (18 Jan 2009)

Back online.....I have solved it


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Jan 2009)

How?


----------



## User_Name (19 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Can you please post how you solved this problem?  I have the same issue with my wireless router.

Thanks


----------



## Pope John 11 (19 Jan 2009)

I released,flushed & renewed the DNS.

I also changed the settings at Network connections - Intenet Protocol - Advanced - Options - Properties, In here I ticked all boxes to Permit All ports

So I think it was a combination of both....perhaps someone else has a different opinion


----------



## AIDAN MORONE (19 Jan 2009)

hi,

i have had a similar experience up until last night,
spoke to my sister in norway who was able to talk me through all of the mentioned responses but still have the sam eproblems
what i have tried and is working for me is that if you log onto your laptop as a guest user,you will be able to access the internet this way,like i am doing now.
my other half decided to tell me that she had a message on her bebo site saying that someone had photos of her,she stupidly opened this message and now i am not sure if this has affected the computer.
i know that you have to log on to your laptop as a guest user to get on the internet and then log on as yourself to access your own desktop but at least you have access to the internet from your own laptop


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jan 2009)

Theres a whole load of things it could be. Hardware, software, AV. You really have to look at logically and elminate each one by one.


----------



## User_Name (20 Jan 2009)

Flushing the dns seemed to do the trick.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mixednuts (21 Jan 2009)

Aiden,
 As I mentioned on Post #34 on this thread back on the 8th , there is a nasty little virus going around  (via BEBO) that can cause problems similar to what this thread starter is having and what you definitly are having.

If you go here [broken link removed] there are links to exactly how to get rid of this annoying virus .
Basically what it does is change your Internet Settings and Installs a mini proxy setting that loads up on every reboot (for specific usernames)

If you download freeware "malwarebytes Anti Malware" you should clean your system of this little annoyance and not have to log in as a different user.


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Jan 2009)

Mixednuts said:


> Aiden,
> As I mentioned on Post #34 on this thread back on the 8th , there is a nasty little virus going around (via BEBO) that can cause problems similar to what this thread starter is having and what you definitly are having.
> 
> If you go here [broken link removed] there are links to exactly how to get rid of this annoying virus .
> ...


 
Just to let you know...that in my case it was not a virus....I did however suspect it as I picked up a trojan before christmas which was acting as an anti-virus programme, similar logo to AVG, & I installed malwarebytes Anti Malware & it did do the tirck that time....However I ran the virus programme at an early stage this time round & it detected nothing.


----------



## Mixednuts (22 Jan 2009)

Pope,

It sounds like it may have been that inicident that screwed up the network settings as they way you had to go into the advanced network settings (sounds pretty similar )  your registry could still have a change in place , I now have SPYBOT installed which basically sits in front of the registry and prompts you if there is any registry change atempts , it asks to accept or deny , this has saved me on many occasions even when everthing looked quite and no risks taken this would prompt me on a attack .

Its not 100% but I find it useful .


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2009)

Sometimes its easier and more time effective to just go buy a cheap wifi card and at least eliminate that as a cause. Rather than spending hours and hours trying to trouble shoot like this. I said sometimes.


----------



## Pope John 11 (20 Mar 2009)

Again I seem to have problems with by internet not working, the browser page stalls or locks, with a blank sheet displayed.

I have tried to remove/flush/release DNS - Complete

I have also tried nslookup www.google.com - 100% works

I have tried ping www.google.com - 100% works

I have went into tools & checked to see if its offline.

The connection seems to be fine. Is it a problem with the browser?

I was able to log in this morning without altering anything, but when I logged in lastnight it did not work.

Please comment


----------



## Pope John 11 (21 Mar 2009)

Any comments please


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Mar 2009)

You need to start from the basics. You've done so much messing I wouldn't know where to start. You should need to muck about with remove/flush/release DNS. You could have a random hardware fault on your WiFi card that makes it looks like all your fiddling is fixing things, when it actually isn't. 

Is the problem only the WiFi connection or can you connected directly to the router using a cable. 

Do you have a different WiFi card you can test in your laptop.


----------

